# Rat chewed up my beanie baby collection!



## Disco Youngblood (May 6, 2012)

I just got my first rat, Corky, and he keeps getting out of his cage when I'm not home. I don't understand as I made this cage myself out of sticks I found out in my yard and used pantyhose. The last time he escaped he chewed up several of my prized beanie babies and defecated on them. I'm afraid that he'll get out in the middle of the night and I'll accidentally stomp on him while I'm dancing to Electric Avenue. Any suggestions on cages?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Most of the best cages out there are over $100. Usually closer to $200. If I were you, and money was an issue, I would buy him something smaller and cheaper until the money can be raised to buy him a proper cage. Aquariums, though not preferred because of their ill effects on the rats' health,are a good way to keep him safe in the short term. And, they're likely within your price range.If money is a serious issue I would invest in a wheel for the short term. See if that helps keep him busy.Also, rats are very social animals. The pet store probably didn't tell you but you really should get him a friend.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Troll -.-


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Sticks and pantyhose? No offense but I'm dying to see a picture of this. And Maiden's right about the companion, either get him neutered so you can get him a girly friend in a month (well, you'd have to QT her elsewhere anyways) or get him another male to play with but be aware that either way they should be QT'd and male aggression issues can start to crop up at any time.

Given the price of aquariums, you may as well put the money you'd spend on one of those towards a cage right away. Look on craigslist, you might get REALLY lucky.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Nenn said:


> Troll -.-


Agreed.

Seriously, some people need better hobbies, ha ha ha.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh this made me laugh XD I thought trolls were supposed to make you angry lol but when its so obvious its hilarious!


----------



## minnehaha25 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sticks? Lol my rattie boys chew stick on a daily try chicken wire


----------



## Deplume (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol... electric avenue.... XD
I love trolls. 
*stops encouraging trolls*


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

The only reason I'm laughing is because people have made serious replies to it :\


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> The only reason I'm laughing is because people have made serious replies to it :\


The sticks and panty hose part is what cracked me up  The serious replies scared me a bit!


----------



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Hahahaha I'm sorry this made me lol ...


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Shush...just about the time that you don't think someone would actually do something, they will! LOL


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

British said:


> The serious replies scared me a bit!


That's hardly fair.


----------



## Disco Youngblood (May 6, 2012)

*Great advice!*

Thank you, Maiden. May I call you Iron Maiden? I appreciate your kind advice. Flashy Grrl, you're all right too! Craigslist is my favorite place to shop. I've bought clothes, weedeaters, stainless steal appliances, and toiletries on that site. I even met my lovely girl, Skittles, on Craigslist. I pat Buddha's belly every night for blessing the world with Craigslist! The DJ business is slow right now, so I have to conserve my cash. Corky and I have been eating cheese puffs and watching Friends together while I wait for another gig. I pawned my turntable to get him a proper cage. My uncle Kartz said "Disco, you are idiot. Rat no can live in cage of sticks!". He's from the Ukraine. He made me plow the field so he could plant turnips. Then he took me to a flea-market in his Cadillac Seville so I could get a wire cage. We listened to the glorious tunes of Electric Avenue and Slow Ride the entire way. Corky likes riding in the car. He got up in the headliner but uncle Kartz lured him out by singing an old Ukrainian folk song!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh good lord.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Disco Youngblood said:


> Thank you, Maiden. May I call you Iron Maiden? I appreciate your kind advice. Flashy Grrl, you're all right too! Craigslist is my favorite place to shop. I've bought clothes, weedeaters, stainless steal appliances, and toiletries on that site. I even met my lovely girl, Skittles, on Craigslist. I pat Buddha's belly every night for blessing the world with Craigslist! The DJ business is slow right now, so I have to conserve my cash. Corky and I have been eating cheese puffs and watching Friends together while I wait for another gig. I pawned my turntable to get him a proper cage. My uncle Kartz said "Disco, you are idiot. Rat no can live in cage of sticks!". He's from the Ukraine. He made me plow the field so he could plant turnips. Then he took me to a flea-market in his Cadillac Seville so I could get a wire cage. We listened to the glorious tunes of Electric Avenue and Slow Ride the entire way. Corky likes riding in the car. He got up in the headliner but uncle Kartz lured him out by singing an old Ukrainian folk song!


HAHAHA This is the best thing I have read all day


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

And now, we wait for someone else to come along and take it seriously.Lol


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread made my morning! Great start to another joyous vacation morning! Hahaha. Can't wait to see if anyone else posts serious responses, or the mods delete it.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Afwife83 said:


> or the mods delete it.


I'm torn between reporting it and just leaving it for entertainment, lol


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> I'm torn between reporting it and just leaving it for entertainment, lol


I say leave it  It's not rude, offensive or malicious, so what's the harm. Heck, even the spelling is good LOL.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> And now, we wait for someone else to come along and take it seriously.Lol


I think we're in VEEEEERY little danger of that. I almost choked this morning when I read that.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, I say leave it up!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing lol!


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Trollolol this is for rat enthusiasts only! Go back to reddit -.-


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Maiden said:


> Most of the best cages out there are over $100. Usually closer to $200. If I were you, and money was an issue, I would buy him something smaller and cheaper until the money can be raised to buy him a proper cage. Aquariums, though not preferred because of their ill effects on the rats' health,are a good way to keep him safe in the short term. And, they're likely within your price range.If money is a serious issue I would invest in a wheel for the short term. See if that helps keep him busy.Also, rats are very social animals. The pet store probably didn't tell you but you really should get him a friend.


This is fake....


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol thats rat love!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

^ There's is so much butt hurt in the post that I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Maiden,
Chill, I fell for it too and I laughed when I figured it out and decided to leave the post on. Its fine and its a little matter.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

therathugger said:


> Maiden,
> Chill, I fell for it too and I laughed when I figured it out and decided to leave the post on. Its fine and its a little matter.


^This. I got suckered too but thought it was hilarious in the end...especially after the second post. However, I didn't really think that pointing out the obvious almost two weeks after the fact was all that necessary either.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I got sucked in right until the Electric Avenue bit, and then I burst out laughing! 
Best troll ever I reckon.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Tee hee


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> Tee hee


This is awesome  ha ha ha.


----------

